# Fox Paws



## ceebee2001 (Jun 24, 2014)

I came across this wonderfully , exquisite photo this morning and had to click through to find the source of it. The pattern is called Fox Paws and I need to try the pattern out. 
http://www.soimakestuff.com/2014/09/fox-paws.html


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Eye candy! CLEVER.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

unbelievable...


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

how lovely! a lot of work I think!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Yarn Harlot is working on that pattern now.

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/2014/10/


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ravelry has pattern. It's a purchased pattern but it's been well worth it. Good instructions.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Whoa...thats cool! I LIKE it... :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Its not as hard as everyone thinks. Just a few odd stacked increases and decreases.

I did one of her other patterns called Petal Cowl with self-striping.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's beautiful!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

wow...tempting but must pass for now...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> Yarn Harlot is working on that pattern now.
> 
> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/2014/10/


I was just going to say that too!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

It's like no other I have seen before - just beautiful.


----------



## saxarocks (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey, I, um decided to register to thank you. You know it is decently easy but still hard to count at the same time. for such reasons i posted some how to videos on youtube. they aren't pattern specific, but they do dhow the key stitches. 


I am more addicted to swatching stuff like this than you can even imagine...


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

So pretty - thanks!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Amazing


----------

